# My new orange GT-R



## ViperGTS (Dec 13, 2009)

Picked this up earlier in the week.

Wasn't immediately at one with it but as I drive it more it seems to get better.

Can't get on with the gearchange, doesn't appear to be anywhere near as good as my old CSL and the Wifes E92 M3 is on a different level again.

There just seems to be such a delay even in R mode. It's slower than the change on a paddle auto and that's how it feels, just like an auto with paddles.

Any way...a couple of shots


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

lovely looking car! Think you need a smaller license plate though 

havent driven a new gtr, csl or e92 so cant comment on any of that bit! haha If you get fed up though you can give the car to me, im not too picky about the gearchange  haha


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

I'm in love...that looks just brilliant.

Is it painted or wrapped?


----------



## countvonc (Feb 11, 2009)

Wow, for some reason I love that. Is it a wrap or paint?

At least no one will nick it to commit a crime in. You've been tangoed.

I have only had mine a week and I know what you mean about the gearchange. It is much smoother when hot but very clunky when cold. I also find that once I have done abit of reversing it is very clumpy in first for the next 5 mins.


----------



## N15M0 (Jan 31, 2008)

Its subtle and understated. I like it! :chuckle:

Seriously though - hats off to you on the brave colour choice, it looks awesome!


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

tonigmr2 said:


> I'm in love...that looks just brilliant.
> 
> Is it painted or wrapped?


Looks wrapped,as it isn´t shiny:nervous:

Looks good,different:chuckle:


----------



## Dr Forinor (Aug 8, 2008)

That is a really combo of colours! Well done for being brave!


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

Looks great.

I have a customer enquiring about a orange GTR wrap with Carbon lowers, carbon spoiler and carbon bonnet vents.

Robbie


----------



## Frenchie (Aug 18, 2008)

And I thought I was the only one liking orange... that's quite a coincidence. Although I more had this in mind :


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

My favourite zele look. Great.


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

I likeee well done 

Let us know if you fancy carbon


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

interesting on the gearchange, i found the M3 felt slower


----------



## zeyd (Apr 15, 2008)

very nice color


But there is something wrong with your trans. It's VERY fast usualy. Maybe you shoul do a relearn.


----------



## ViperGTS (Dec 13, 2009)

Thanks Chaps

Yes the car is wrapped. Don't know why they don't produce them in fun colours.

Carbon would be great....what's the cost?...cheaper than stock no doubt

The demo I drove was slow to change......seriously not a patch on the E92 change, lots of drive train clatter too.


----------



## Kamae (Jun 15, 2009)

Your gear change probs don't sound like a GTR at all - are you sure it's ok!?

Comments about running cold are true - but GTR paddle shift when fully warmed is awesome - best I've driven!


----------



## Wills_GunR33 (May 16, 2009)

very cool


----------



## ViperGTS (Dec 13, 2009)

Will gear change differ after optimisation?


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

The GTR gear change is awsome (yucky Yank word) the colour is somewhat errrr BRILLIANT !!!!! Yes, tis Steve who had a bright YELLOW NIssan 350Z NISMO "S" Tune love bright colours on true sports cars !!! Well done matay


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

ViperGTS said:


> Will gear change differ after optimisation?


always clunky when cold

if it is slow when warm, then you have a problem

judge after opti


----------



## turbobungle (Mar 18, 2008)

love the colour! :bowdown1:


----------



## Godders (Oct 7, 2009)

love the colour.... 

gearchange should be 0.2sec in R... that's VFF...


----------



## agent-x (Jul 26, 2008)

nice car

i am working in kent on sunday gta set up a new network

might even miss the match  maybe just maybe might see you around lol


----------



## countvonc (Feb 11, 2009)

My wife says it looks like a wedge of red leicester.


----------



## ViperGTS (Dec 13, 2009)

agent-x said:


> nice car
> 
> i am working in kent on sunday gta set up a new network
> 
> might even miss the match  maybe just maybe might see you around lol


Where in Kent are you?

Just been out in the car and to be more precise, the gear change is quick it's the 4 week delay between flicking the paddle and the gear swap. Most cars with this system are immediate as soon as you flap.....So once it's recognised the command it swaps quickly, it's the major delay that's not good. Should it be immediate?

Even a DB9 which is auto with flaps is more immediate.


----------



## Al_Star (Aug 22, 2007)

looks very nice, :bowdown1:

im quite a fan of orange


----------



## UnionJackJim (May 31, 2009)

*Tango sucker*

Nice colour , I had a MK1 escort mexico many moons ago in bright orange , so it's a big thumb's up from me :thumbsup:


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

300 C? Think you got the wrong car mate 

Looks nice I personally like orange on an R35


----------



## coopersjcw (Oct 25, 2007)

Nice color! :thumbsup:

And for sure you have a problem with your transmission. Do check it out with your HPC.


----------



## Jez200 (Oct 6, 2002)

Looks great


----------



## maxxwaxx (Feb 25, 2008)

ViperGTS said:


> Where in Kent are you?
> 
> Just been out in the car and to be more precise, the gear change is quick it's the 4 week delay between flicking the paddle and the gear swap. Most cars with this system are immediate as soon as you flap.....So once it's recognised the command it swaps quickly, it's the major delay that's not good. Should it be immediate?
> 
> Even a DB9 which is auto with flaps is more immediate.


Does sound right mate, yes as said the gear change can be slow and clunky when cold and sometimes going from 2nd to 1st when warm it can take awhile.

But in R mode when needing quick changes ie pushing on the change is almost instananeous, best thing about the car for me, and certainly better than my wifes e92.

If your pottering about its slower especially on change down but it fits with driving the car that way ( i dont very often though )

What you describe dont sound right, id get it checked, my optimisation didnt really change anything apart from my take off from standstill in 1st is jerkier.

PS i love orange, wonder what it would have look liked with skirts and rear trim colour coded. Loved my Sagaris in chameleon orange
N


----------



## GTR ally (May 19, 2008)

My car has only 300 miles on it and the gear changing is pretty slick so no delay I have found.

Ally


----------



## Kurgen (Jul 26, 2008)

Nice motor.. just need to get yer arse on the pgt Ring trips this year! :chuckle:


----------



## nend (Jan 7, 2004)

What a beauty...


----------



## Justin Hurley (Mar 27, 2007)

Definitely stands out!...LOL


----------



## ViperGTS (Dec 13, 2009)

Kurgen said:


> Nice motor.. just need to get yer arse on the pgt Ring trips this year! :chuckle:


Rob....can only get 2 passes a year from the war office and they're taken.

Sillystone on the 18th though, you? Need someone to show me how these things go.

Guys thanks agian for the positive comments re the flavour.

Are you guys telling me that the instant you flick the paddle the gears swap?
Mine is a delay of about 1 sec.


----------



## maxxwaxx (Feb 25, 2008)

ViperGTS said:


> Are you guys telling me that the instant you flick the paddle the gears swap?
> Mine is a delay of about 1 sec.


Yes when pushing on keeping foot planted and flicking upshift gear change is almost instantaneous, downshifts really crisp and precise. If your waiting a sec thats definetly not right. Both cars i drove on silverstone race academy were as mine too, in fact you could change up from 1st to 2nd 3 rd 4th in about 2 secs. Wifes new M3 is good but not upto the gtrs slickness.

Get it checked its not right mate

N


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

ViperGTS said:


> Are you guys telling me that the instant you flick the paddle the gears swap?
> Mine is a delay of about 1 sec.


are you talking about shifting UP or shifting DOWN? and are you in R mode or normal?

In both R and Normal mode, shifting UP is instantaneous except R mode is slightly quickly.

In R mode when shifting DOWN, it's instant. In normal there is a slight delay.

Saying that though, if the car is left in normal mode and your driving really aggressively then the learning mode adjusts the speed of the shifts so you pretty much get R mode shift speed.

If you're poodling around town though, both modes will start to slow down because it's just not necessary to shift so fast.


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

Very nice ,love the colour.


----------



## zeyd (Apr 15, 2008)

1s ? ok you have a problem.


----------



## Kaizen (Oct 10, 2009)

The change is almost instantaneous and very smooth. 

You DO need to keep your foot down though, if you starting lifting off the throttle when you upshift then it will confuse the 'box. 

Remember a DCT pre-selects then shifts IF its gone the right way, otherwise it has to re-select.

Don't confuse the box. Keep your foot unchanged whether its flat on the floor or part throttle.

If that doesn't immediately fix things, you have a malfunction.


----------



## CJay (Mar 23, 2008)

Great Colour :bowdown1::thumbsup: suits the GTR :smokin:


----------



## NissanGTR (Apr 6, 2008)

R mode gear change time is 0.2 seconds, I can live with that!


----------



## rblvjenkins (Mar 8, 2008)

ViperGTS said:


> Where in Kent are you?
> 
> Just been out in the car and to be more precise, the gear change is quick it's the 4 week delay between flicking the paddle and the gear swap. Most cars with this system are immediate as soon as you flap.....So once it's recognised the command it swaps quickly, it's the major delay that's not good. Should it be immediate?
> 
> Even a DB9 which is auto with flaps is more immediate.


The only thing I can think of is that you're not keeping the throttle nailed when changing up. 

I've driven 430s, R8s, M3s and LP640s with similar boxes. My R35 box is without doubt quicker than all of them.

BTW: GREAT colour


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

floro orange FTW


----------



## Kurgen (Jul 26, 2008)

ViperGTS said:


> Rob....can only get 2 passes a year from the war office and they're taken.
> 
> Sillystone on the 18th though, you? Need someone to show me how these things go.
> 
> ...


Is that the LOT day on march 18th..? will try and get it sorted! :wavey:


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

Benji Linney GTC said:


> floro orange FTW


More great orange

Where are these pics taken ben?


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

Benji Linney GTC said:


> floro orange FTW


More great orange

Where are these pics taken ben?


----------



## Kurgen (Jul 26, 2008)

Kurgen said:


> Is that the LOT day on march 18th..? will try and get it sorted! :wavey:


Booked!


----------



## ViperGTS (Dec 13, 2009)

Kurgen said:


> Booked!


Good lad.......not sure what I'm taking yet. But you can take me out in the GT-r:bowdown1:


Guys........Maybe it's just when I'm poodling around that it's slow. Can't nail it yet cos I'm being a good boy and running it in.:nervous:


----------



## M10HMY (Dec 17, 2009)

Sooo love that colour! Works perfectly, great!


----------



## Frenchie (Aug 18, 2008)

ViperGTS said:


> Just been out in the car and to be more precise, the gear change is quick it's the 4 week delay between flicking the paddle and the gear swap. Most cars with this system are immediate as soon as you flap.....So once it's recognised the command it swaps quickly, it's the major delay that's not good. Should it be immediate?
> 
> Even a DB9 which is auto with flaps is more immediate.


Remember that it's a DCT. So it always has a gear pre-selected. So for instance, if you are in 5th and the 6th is pre-selected but you ask for the 4th instead, that's when you'll notice a delay. But that's only because you upseted the gearbox's logic. 

Nice colour by the way.


----------



## turbobungle (Mar 18, 2008)

Benji Linney GTC said:


> floro orange FTW


is that a wrap Benji?? if so, who does these flourescent wraps of lairiness!?!?


----------



## nurberg (Dec 10, 2009)

Avery do red, green, yellow and orange flourecent.They also do ultra mettalics woods and checker plate. Oh I almost forgot..... they do glow in the dark as well!! 
I think there are about 100 regular colours and specials.
I have more chips on my car from this weekend and some one has hit it with something and chipped it about 4 times down to the metal, not dented though (phew).
As I said in another post/rant, I think all the GT-Rs will be wrapped eventually either with colour or clear as the paint is so weak and will cost a fortune to re do.
I don't know if it is the Nissan paint, are other makes as soft as this?
All the cars I've had have not been a problem except for vandalism of course.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

All new paints are like this, it's because they are water based nowadays.

Even in 2006 I had a brand new Toyota MR2 Roadster in a charcol grey, and it chipped like mad. All the new paints nowadays seem soft to me.


----------



## zeyd (Apr 15, 2008)

glow in the dark ? WTF ? 

i wonder how this works


----------



## nurberg (Dec 10, 2009)

It's the same as fire saftey signs which have to glow for 16 hours.
It charges up with daylight then glows in the dark like your watch.
I wonder if anyone will get it!?


----------



## nurberg (Dec 10, 2009)

Avery colours.file:/file:///C:/Documents%20and%20Settings/Jerry/Desktop/colours%20001.jpg//C:/Documents%20and%20Settings/Jerry/Desktop/colours%20002.jpg


----------



## nurberg (Dec 10, 2009)

I have some pics of colours available but can't work out how to post.


----------



## turbobungle (Mar 18, 2008)

you need to post pics on Photo Bucket or similar site the post codes, or email me the pics and I'll put them up for you, [email protected]


----------



## QuickNick (Aug 21, 2009)

Never heard anyone complain about a slow gearchange before on a GT-R, something definately not right there me thinks..as previously pointed out, should be seamless


----------



## E5.UNICORN (Jul 17, 2009)

nice, gear change is the fastest iv experienced.


----------



## robsm (Jul 22, 2008)

I saw that orange one parked outside my appartment 2 days ago, was parked up with a bright yellow one. Looked really good in the flesh.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Tell me you took a photo of the yellow one.


----------



## robsm (Jul 22, 2008)

No sorry, didnt have my phone with me otherwise I would have, trust me, it looked good.


----------



## Fire_2 (Mar 31, 2008)

Ahhhhh so its your car is keep seeing over at motorcare, in TW. Looked pretty good I must say :thumbsup:


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

robsm said:


> No sorry, didnt have my phone with me otherwise I would have, trust me, it looked good.


Bah! :bawling:


----------

